# suche gute schwere hechtrute



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

hallo kollegen#h,
ich suche nach einer schweren hechtrute. möchte da hauptsächlich groshecht un kleinwels fangen. aber auch im urlaub (südfrankreich) auf barracuda. sie sollte so ca. 100€ kosten, kann aber auch bissle teurer sein|rolleyes.
danke schonmal im voraus
___________________________________________
s´leba isch koi ponyhof aba trotzdem wird geritten

mfg fabi_


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

und natürlich mit rolle ;-D


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Sonderangebot bei Schirmer:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...43048&osCsid=e1736077d42fb5c3a7ec34f4e03ff1a3

#h


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

danke aber nich sooooo mein fall :C leider :C


----------



## derNershofer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wie wärs mit einer schweren wallerspinnrute


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Weshalb nicht? Wie soll sie denn sein? Länge , Wurfgewicht, Sonderwünsche. . . |kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Und was ist dann dein Fall? ich wollt grade die Esolucius vorschlagen !


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ähm... kp :C ich find sie schon gut aber ich hät gern eine rute mit ca. >200g wg. länge ist eigentlich egal aber sollte nicht jetzt über 3m sein oder so. ne wallerspinnrute kann ich mir nochmal anschauen.
@ weserwaller
von welcher marke is die Esolucius?????? wg, länge, ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Dann die:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...fo.php?cPath=1540_1592_1567&products_id=43051
#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Die Esolucius ist auch von WFT. Uli Beyer Edition.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@ professor tinka: "Dann die:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/...ducts_id=43051" die rute ist genau die richtige ;-D so, brauche nur noch ne gscheite rolle dazu ;-D


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ROLLE http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=23070


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

die is sehr gut aber zu teuer für mich :CCCC


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Hier


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ich kann des bild net sehen :CCC


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

habe eine gefunden ;-D aber si die gut???http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/r...se/warlock-stationaer-grossfischrolle-80.html


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Die Warlock ist eine gute Rolle was willst du machen Spinnfischen oder Ansitzangeln? 
zum Spinnfischen absolut ungeeignet !

und 

dafür das du eine schwere Hechtkombi wolltet sind wir nun schon bei einer schweren Wallerkombi.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

hier hab ich ne combo gefunden^^http://www.angel-discount24.de/brandungsset-cormoran-surf-500m-seacor-5000-p-3129.html


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ne, die is besser wie die erste. die erste ist doch sehr lang^^http://www.angel-discount24.de/pilkset-cormoran-pilk-240m-coastal-power-p-3094.html


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> ich kann des bild net sehen :CCC




http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/images/PRO21398.jpg


hier das Bild.
 dein Limit lag bei 100€ oder etwas mehr.. mit der Okuma und die WFT liegste bei 130€ also etwas drüber.. dann würde ich eher das nehmen also son Set.

kenn keine von den Ruten, aber wenn sie schon wer empfiehlt der die hat.. wirdse wohl taugen?


----------



## Lorenz (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Ryobi Applause 5000 (~350g) oder die 8000 (~550g) wäre vielleicht auch interessant!


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

die gibts auch in 3 m mit 200g liegt so bei 70,-€ ohne rolle.

antonio


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

die roby applause rollen sind zwar gut aber schon bissle teuer :CCC ich kann für rute+rolle maximal 150€ ausgeben :C


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wie wärs denn mit der penn sargus 4000er abo rolle 
macht 36 € + ca 70 für die rute damit bist du dicke im limit.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Nimm ein Arbeitstier für deine Wünsche:
Penn Slammer 260 oder 360

derzeit oft im Angebot


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> die roby applause rollen sind zwar gut aber schon bissle teuer :CCC ich kann für rute+rolle maximal 150€ ausgeben :C



Naja,

68,95
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=43038

+

79,95
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...fo.php?cPath=1540_1592_1567&products_id=43051

=

:m148,90

OK die 4€ Versand borgst Du Dir von Oma oder führst einmal ihren Hund spazieren.:q


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@ antonio:
ich hab mal bissle gegooglet un da kostet penn 119€


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@ professor tinka:
die combo ist echt gut^^un des geld von oma hab ich schon gekommen^^


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ich weiß ja nicht wo du googelst aber die 4000er /5000er penns (sargus) liegen so bei 60 bis 70 €.
die 4000er gibts wie gesagt fürn jahresabo R&R für 36,- € und die 5000er bei K&K.

antonio


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

was haltet ihr von der ??http://www.angel-discount24.de/pilkset-cormoran-pilk-240m-coastal-power-p-3094.html


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@ antonio: ich hab gegooglet un dann bei boddenangler.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der ??http://www.angel-discount24.de/pilkset-cormoran-pilk-240m-coastal-power-p-3094.html



Ich kenne zwar diese Rute nicht aber alles was ich bis jetzt als Pilkrute in der Hand hatte war zum Spinnen zu weich in der Spitze.
Gummifische an einer Pilke vernünftig führen wird wohl nichts.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

mit der möchte ich eig hauptsächlich ansitz angeln. zum spinnfischen auf hecht, zander und barsch hab ich schon ne combo. aber ich möchte ja dann mit der neuen rute auf grosohecht un (klein)wels gehen.


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

och mönsch stell dich doch nicht so an 

http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...ts/"Penn Sargu"/SubProducts/"Penn Sargs 4000"

bei google der zweite treffer

und noch einer

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Penn-Sargus-Raubfischrollen_819.html

ein bischen die augen mußt du schon aufmachen.

und nochmal fürn abo + rolle 36,- € was willst du noch?

antonio
wenn du nur boddenangler nimmst ists ja nicht meine schuld.


----------



## antonio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar diese Rute nicht aber alles was ich bis jetzt als Pilkrute in der Hand hatte war zum Spinnen zu weich in der Spitze.
> Gummifische an einer Pilke vernünftig führen wird wohl nichts.



ob nun pilke oder spinne es gibt hier wie da harte und weiche spitzen.
ond die rote cormoran ist nicht zu weich.

antonio


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

SORRY antonio sry hab nur des erst beste angeklickt^^


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

oder die hier, aber die ist halt mit multirolle aber ist das schlimm bzw. nicht so gut????http://www.angel-discount24.de/norwegenset-cormoran-seacor-rutemultirolle-p-2042.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Was willst du denn mit einer 2,10 m Rute zum Ansitz? #c

sorry ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

hast ja recht^^ hab nich so auf die länge geguckt^^


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> hast ja recht^^ hab nich so auf die länge geguckt^^


 
wenn du weiterhin qualifizierte Tipps haben willst, dann versuche zu suchen, nicht zu spamen :g


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ja ok mach ich


----------



## batron (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Ich suche auch nach einer schweren hechtrute, allerdings eine baitcaster. Rute soll bequem 30iger gummis aushalten, leicht sein, und kann 150 euronen kosten ( im zweifelsfall auch mehr):q

gruß tilo


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

diese combo könnte ichmir grade noch leisten, dann aber nix mehr. http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Weltklasse, alles haut gleich Tips raus, hat super Empfehlungen parat und im 33 Beitrag des Threads kommt der TE dann endlich mal von selbst mit der Sprache raus, dass er eigentlich mehr Ansitzen will wie spinnen. Ihr seit alles spezialisten ey, noch netma wissen was er vor hat, aber gleich ab gehts.

Wie schon gesagt, wenn du die Kohlen hast, dann hör auf die Jungs und lass die Flossen von so nem "Urlaubs-Set"...!  Stell dir ne eigene vernünftige Kombo zusammen und fertig.

@betron: Irgendwelche Wünsche bzgl Länge, ob ein- oder zweiteilig usw...!?


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@jerkfreak:
dein tipp ist wirklich super ;-D wenn mir z.B. eine rute gefällt, die auch noch günstig, und super für meine ansprüche ist, die aber andere gar nicht empfehlen obwohl sie die noch nie in der hand hatten, hät ich die nicht genommen. aber du hast bisher den bestenbeitrag geschreibn ;-D danke

mfg fabi_


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

und auch danke andie anderen, dass sie mir soooo geholfen haben!!! danke dafür :-DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Als ich deine Topic gelesen hatte, hab ich sofort an eine Deadbait-Rute gedacht. Alles empfiehlt aber erstmal Jiggen, Pilken usw...! Ok, dacht ich ma, liegste falsch.

Warum willst du zum Köfi-Angeln so ne kurze Rute? Und tu dir selbst echt den Gefallen und lass so 0815-Sets ausen vor. Such dir übers Forum oder den Thread hier ne gute Rute und gute Rolle und fertig. 

Ich selbst kann dir da leider keine soo großen Tips geben, hatte in der Preisklasse noch nicht soo viel in der Hand und empfehl nur ungern Sachen, die ich selbst nicht kenn oder nicht aus wirklich guten Quellen Erfahrungsberichte habe...!


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ja ich forsch noch mal bissle über meine lieblingsrute nach ;-D

mfg fabi_


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Weltklasse, alles haut gleich Tips raus, hat super Empfehlungen parat und im 33 Beitrag des Threads kommt der TE dann endlich mal von selbst mit der Sprache raus, dass er eigentlich mehr Ansitzen will wie spinnen. Ihr seit alles spezialisten ey, noch netma wissen was er vor hat, aber gleich ab gehts.




KICK KLACK

Müsste man mal alles zu gelesen haben er weiss selber nicht was er will!



Fabi_ schrieb:


> hallo kollegen,
> ich suche nach einer schweren hechtrute. möchte da hauptsächlich groshecht un kleinwels fangen. aber auch im urlaub (südfrankreich) auf barracuda



Sind ja schon mal ne menge Fische 



Fabi_ schrieb:


> ähm... 200g wg. länge ist eigentlich egal aber sollte nicht jetzt über 3m sein oder so



Klare Vorgabe wer denkt da an eine Ansitzrute?? 



Fabi_ schrieb:


> hier hab ich ne combo gefunden^^http://www.angel-discount24.de/brandungsset-cormoran-surf-500m-seacor-5000-p-3129.html



Oder an ein Brendungsset mit 5 Meter 



Fabi_ schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der ??http://www.angel-discount24.de/pilkset-cormoran-pilk-240m-coastal-power-p-3094.html



Oder doch lieber die Pilke 



Fabi_ schrieb:


> oder die hier, aber die ist halt mit multirolle aber ist das schlimm bzw. nicht so gut????http://www.angel-discount24.de/norwegenset-cormoran-seacor-rutemultirolle-p-2042.html



Naja zum Ansitzen geht ja auch die Norwegenkombi mit Multirolle.

Wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke was er damit Angeln möchte würde ich ganz klar sagen Rute ab 2,85 Meter - 3,50 Meter WG- max.250gr und Rolle Größe ab 5000 zb. Sargus, Slammer, Warlock, Applause, Bluearc oder eine gebrauchte Stradic.#h


----------



## batron (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@jerkfreak

Länge ~ 2,50m unbedingt 2-teilig !!

gruß
tilo


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ok danke für den tipp weserwaller ;-D


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Ich frage mich auch die ganze Zeit,wie er den ausschließlich "Kleinwaller" fangen will?
Vielleicht einen Zettel an den Köfi heften:"Achtung Waller,bitte nur bis 15Kg beissen!"

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch die ganze Zeit,wie er den ausschließlich "Kleinwaller" fangen will?
> Vielleicht einen Zettel an den Köfi heften:"Achtung Waller,bitte nur bis 15Kg beissen!"
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Er wird sich auch für diesen Tipp bedanken


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Sag mal Fabi_

du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Hecht-, Brandungs-, Pilk-, Spinnrute nicht, willst aber neben Großhecht und Kleinwaller auch auf Barracuda angeln.|rolleyes

Wie und wo speziell willst du denn auf Barracuda angeln? |kopfkrat
Sag mal bitte ...


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

im meim hausgewässer^^ nein, natürlich im urlaub man wo denn sonst!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wo im Urlaub? wo bist du da genau? und wann?


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

in südfrankreich, nähe valras plage, pfingst un sommerferien


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ok ..

und noch eine Frage: Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wieso????


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> wieso???? ich bin 13 !!!!!



....... Achso


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

13????


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> wieso????


 
Naja .. zur Schule gehts ja ... und Lehrer bist du kaum .. also Schüler 

Wenn man das Alter weiß, dann kann man zielgerichteter Tipps geben.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

jaja -.-


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ok .. dann eben nicht ...

kauf dir die Pilkrute und fische auf Kleinwaller


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> jaja -.-



Da hat er dich recht Fabi sorry habe mich vertan 12 war es http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164971

Nur es muss ja auch im Rahmen bleiben vom Preis her #h


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ok ich gebs zu ich bin 12


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> ok ich gebs zu ich bin 12



Und es wäre doch schade wenn du dein Geld nun für Ruten ausgibst die du nimmer mehr benötigst.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

welche rute würdet ihr mir empfehlen????


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

und natürlich auch rolle


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ganz konkret:

eine Allroundrute, Tele (wegen des Platzbedarfs in dem Urlaub-Auto), Wurfgewicht um 70 Gramm, Länge 270 cm.

Wenn ein Großhecht anbeist, dann wüsche ich dir Petri, du bekommst ihn schon raus, einen Kleinwaller sowieso;
auch Barracudaangeln wird dir damit Spass machen und du kannst damit auch mal auf Karpfen, Aal usw gehen ! 

Farg mal deine Eltern, wieviel du ausgeben darft und wieviel Geld sie bei steuern für dein schönes Hobby, dann finden wir schon was . #h


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

so ne rute, die du beschrieben hast hab ich bereits^^


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Problem ist das wenn du damit auf Hecht und Wels sowie Barracuda fischen willst braucst du mehr wie nur eine Rute.

Für Hecht und Barracuda wäre eine Rute ab 3 Meter mit Wurfgewicht so um die 150 gr. nicht schlecht. 

Für den Wels da du nicht ausschließen kannst das auch größere beissen ab 300gr Wurfgewicht so ab 2,80 Meter Länge.

Rolle ab. Größe 5000.

Eine gute Kombi wäre zb. eine Rhino Df Big Fish 3,00 und dazu eine Slammer 460 oder Sargus 5000 

RUTE 

ROLLE 

ROLLE 2

Die Kombi wäre Salzwasser tauglich, Wels fest nur für den Hecht halb ein wenig überdiemensioniert, die DF ist aber schön weich von daher geht das noch.

Vorallem ist diese Kombi sehr robust und unempfindlich


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Hier wurden ja schon einige Tipps abgegeben. Mit 12 hatte ich ehrlichgesagt auch noch keine Ahnung auf was genau ich angeln wollte und mit was und jeden Tag kam eine andere Idee. Für dich wäre es glaub ich am besten dir ne 3lbs Karpfenrute zu kaufen mit ner passenden Rolle.
Die Dinger sind echte Allrounder mit denen du eigentlch auf alles fischen kannst. Damit wirst du sowohl den Hecht deines Lebens als auch nen 1.50m "mini"Waller q) ganz gut herausbekommen. 
Als Rolle kann ich dir die Daiwa Regal Plus empfehlen. Ne Rute wirst du dir aber selbsraussuchen müssen.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

danke wie viel wg sind 3lbs????


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> danke wie viel wg sind 3lbs????



Etwa 120 gramm


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

aso^^ was fürn ne schnurstärke würdet ihr dazu nehmen?????


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wäre die gut???? is auch ne hechtcombo^^ http://www.angel-discount24.de/hechtset-cormoran-profiline-tele-350m-sportline-xt1s-p-3139.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wie schon mal oben von mir gesagt ..ich kenns ja nur von meinen Kindern her:die Kombi wäre zu lang, zu unhandlich, zu schwer


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Also ich würde die Finger davon lassen weil: 1. Wenn dir die Angelei mit solch schwerem Gerät wirklich Spaß macht wirst du dir eh ne andere Rute und Rolle kaufen da diese nur eine billige Glasfaserrute ist und die billigrollen von Cormoran doch ziemlich wacklig sind
und 2. Wenn du doch keine Lust mehr auf diese Art der angelei hast wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die Karpfenrute kannst du auch anderweitig Einsetzten.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

aber die meisten karpfenruten haben eine role mit schnurstärke 0,35 un da hab ich schon eine.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Ist doch gut oder? Würde auf Wels und Großhecht eh ne 18-20er geflochtene drauf machen.


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ne karpfenrute kaufen dazu ne rolle wo ne 20iger geflochtene draufpast??? aber si da ne karpfenrute mit 3lbs nicht zu schwach????


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Für Hecht is so ne Rute optimal! Wels is halt immer so ne Frage, wie groß er is...!? Aber sorry, nehms mir net übel, ab ner gewissen Größe von Walli wirst du wohl selbst auch Probleme bekommen, nicht nur dein Gerät. Ist jetzt echt nicht bös gemeint, aber ist wirklich so! Du kannst dem Fisch unter umständen selbst einfach nichtmehr genug Druck entgegenbringen!


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ich nehms dia uach nicht übel.hab mal bei bissclips.tv ein welsdrill angeguckt. da haben di ezumteil 2 männer gebraucht um en wels zu landen


----------



## Novice (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> hab mal bei bissclips.tv ein welsdrill angeguckt. da haben di ezumteil 2 männer gebraucht um en wels zu landen


 
Kannst du jeden Abend in so manchem Schlafzimmer sehen...


----------



## sc00b (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Hätte noch ne DAM e-motion als Carprute wennde die willst.. geb ich für 25+ versand ab 3-4 geangelt.. 3.60m & 2.25lb hab damit aber auch 100gr geworfen so isses nicht..


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wie lang ist se???


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

aso hab glesen^^


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

25€ +versand??? hört sich gut an ;-D muss nochmal fragen haste auch ne rolle???


----------



## Bassey (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Aber für Waller, auch für kleine mit 2,5lbs ungeeignet...
Nimm wie schon vorgeschlagen ne leichte Wallerspinrute... 80-160g hab ich z.B. und nehm sie auch zum Hechtfischen...


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@bassey: wo haste die her?????


----------



## Bassey (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Vom großen Onlineauktionshaus, wenn ich daheim bin schick ich dir mal nen Link. Bin nur jetzt auf der Arbeit (Nachtschicht)
Die Rute ist 3 Meter lang, eine meiner Meinung nach sowohl für Waller wie auch für Hecht geeignete Aktion...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Bassey schrieb:


> Vom großen Onlineauktionshaus, wenn ich daheim bin schick ich dir mal nen Link. Bin nur jetzt auf der Arbeit *(Nacktschicht)*
> Die Rute ist 3 Meter lang, eine meiner Meinung nach sowohl für Waller wie auch für Hecht geeignete Aktion...


 
Manches ist zu offensichtlich ...


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Problem ist das wenn du damit auf Hecht und Wels sowie Barracuda fischen willst braucst du mehr wie nur eine Rute.
> 
> Für Hecht und Barracuda wäre eine Rute ab 3 Meter mit Wurfgewicht so um die 150 gr. nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...




Hier haste eine top Empfehlung!  #6


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

un die is garnich mal teuer ;-D


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

un was für schnüre würdet ihr für rolle 2 empfehlen????


----------



## JerkerHH (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Quantum Fun Stick !!!!!


----------



## weserwaller (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Guck mal bei www.Gigafish.de nach der powerline die in 0,28, das reicht dicke ist zwar für Hecht wieder ein wenig zu dick aber dafür ist der Preis ok .

http://www.gigafish.de/product_info.php?info=p406_POWERLINE---0-28mm---150m.html


----------



## weserwaller (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Viel zu kurz (2,10 Meter) eher was zum Bootsfischen.


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

danke^^


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

"Viel zu kurz (2,10 Meter) eher was zum Bootsfischen." was isch fürs bootfischen????


----------



## weserwaller (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Der Fun Stick von Rhino


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

achso


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Das ist doch echt albern. Der Junge ist weit davon entfernt 1) zu wissen, was er wirklich braucht und 2) angegebene Fische zu fangen.

Abgesehen davon scheint er mir absolut beratungsresistent:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164884

Und angesichts dessen ist auch diese Feststellung völlig unangebracht, zumindest für den T.E.:



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hier haste eine top Empfehlung!  #6



Insofern, Fabi, kauf Dir irgendwas und werd damit glücklich ...


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wie du bei meinem beitrag " ich brauche eure meinung" gesehen hast, habe ich NULL ahnung was ich mir für ne rute kaufen soll. anstatt irgend son dreck zu kaufen wie ne pilke oder brandungsangel, frag ich euch leiber was irh mir für ruten empfiehlt. klar, manche sagen "die und die ist gut" un andere sagen "nein die und die sind gut". aber ich möchte mir mal ein bild machen, was ihr für ruten habt und empfehlt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> wie du bei meinem beitrag " ich brauche eure meinung" gesehen hast, habe ich NULL ahnung was ich mir für ne rute kaufen soll. anstatt irgend son dreck zu kaufen wie ne pilke oder brandungsangel, frag ich euch leiber was irh mir für ruten empfiehlt. klar, manche sagen "die und die ist gut" un andere sagen "nein die und die sind gut". aber ich möchte mir mal ein bild machen, was ihr für ruten habt und empfehlt.



Fabi, der Wert von "Empfehlungen" hängt davon ab, was Du für ein Angler bist, wie ausgefeilt Deine Techniken sind und welche Fische Du wahrscheinlich fängst. 

Und da gibt es eine große Kluft bei Dir hinsichtlich "ich möchte gern" und Deinen offensichtlichen anglerischen Kenntnissen und Fähigkeiten.

Deswegen geh mit jemandem Erfahrenen ans Wasser und lerne dabei. Dann erübrigen sich irgendwann Fragen wie "ich suche eine Kombo für Großhecht, Waller, Barrakuda". Bzw. diese werden dann ersetzt durch z.B. "Suche mittlere Spinnrute mit Rolle, die ich auch mal im Salzwasser einsetzen kann. Wichtig ist mir ne sensible Spitze für gute Bisserkennung im ein wenig Rückrat für ggf. auch mal eine größeren Hecht..."


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

gut so machs ich´s meister xD. ich geh auch demnächst mit einem angler wieder ans vereinsgewässer. dann gehts auf zander,hecht und rotaugen un forellen, barsche, und brassen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> gut so machs ich´s meister xD. ich geh auch demnächst mit einem angler wieder ans vereinsgewässer. dann gehts auf zander,hecht und rotaugen un forellen, barsche, und brassen.



Fabi, das ist der richtige Weg. Und wenn Du sinnvolle Hilfe in Sachen Tackle aus dem Board willst, dann beschreib mal lieber:

1) Womit und wie Du jetzt angelst.

2) Was das für Gewässer sind (und lass dabei das Mittelmeer weg).

3) Wie groß diese Fische, die Du bisher fängst, tatsächlich sind.

4) Und - ganz wichtig - welche Probleme Du an Deinem Gewässer, bei Deinen Fängen und mit Deinem Material bisher festgestellt hast.


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

1) ich angel mit einer karpfen-und forellenrute. wg 30-70g und einer leichten spinne mit wg -40g und länge 2,10m.
also mit der karpfenrute mache ich en schwimmer mit tragkraft 10g, dann wirbel dann stahlvorfach mit drilling größe 6. un mit der leichten spinne mach ich auch schwimmer mit tragkraft 3g, wirbel, vorfach ca.30cm un 16er haken. und als köder nehm ich made. an die andere angel amch ich dann ein köfi mit rückenköderung fest.|bla:

2)ähmm... weis|kopfkrat ich nicht kann nur schätzen. länge 200m, breite vllt 60m oder so. des is der uhinger vereinssee.

3) also probleme hatte ich nur bisher beim grundangeln mit köfi. da hab ich auch rückenköderung gemacht, weil ich keine ködernadel hatte. an der anderen angel hab ich ein rotauge nach dem anderen gefangen.|bla:

mfg fabi_


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

*@ Fabi_*

*sag den Boardies, die dir hier alle antworten und Tipps geben, dass du gar nicht die Absicht hast,*
*eine Rute und Rolle zu kaufen !*

*Ich finde das von dir hier nicht in Ordnung !*


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Sorry, Fabi, ich bin auch zur Einsicht gekommen, dass jeglicher Tipp vergebene Liebesmüh ist.


----------



## Fabi_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ja, es tut mir ja auch sehr leid. wenn ich ehrlich bin, weis ich selber grad nicht was ich will!! mal will ich en pilke, mal ne brandungsangel, mal irgend son sch...dreck, den ich nicht gebrauchen kann!!!! ich weiß auch woran das liegen könnte. ich sag nur eins: pupertät!!! des sagen alle, meine schwestern, meine freunde, und sogar meine freundin :CCCC


----------



## Fabi_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

wenn ihr mich jetzt hasst, find ich es in ordung. wie schon gesagt, weis ich zurzeit selber nicht was ich machen soll. heute drop shot, morgen waller, übermorgen vertikal, ... . vielleicht ward ihr ja auch so in der pupertät???? ok, vielleicht nicht so wies die jugend heute ist aba vllt so ähnlich.


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Pupertät ist es wenn dein Schw*nz endlich mal nen ordentliches Ausmaß annimmt, dass hier ist einfach nur ungedult und kein Plan haben#q. Wenn du wirklich beratung willst dann geh mit einem erfahrenen Angler, der mit deinen "Eigenarten" vertraut ist zum Dealer und lass dich von beiden beraten.


----------



## Fabi_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

mach ich ja dann noch auch. ich geh ja wieder in den herbstferien mit einem erfahrenem angler mit ;-D


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

frag doch mal einfach deinen vater, der geht doch immer mit dir angel. haste doch vorhin in nem anderen trööt geschrieben.  der hat doch sicher das equitment für eure lokalen gewässer, besser u. billiger geht für dich sicher nicht. 


ich halt dich langsam eher für nen spamer/troll als für nen jungangler.



Fabi_ schrieb:


> mein respekt!!!!zum glück hab auch so ein ähnlichen vater. der macht alles mit mir. der geth mit mir angeln, hochseilgarten, kanu fahren, gehn in den wald un sammeln paar sachen zur deko an weihnachten oder andere feste. er wandert auch gern mit mir. wir machen fast alles zusammen. mein vater ist der größte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sc00b (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Pupertät ist es wenn dein Schw*nz endlich mal nen ordentliches Ausmaß annimmt, dass hier ist einfach nur ungedult und kein Plan haben#q. Wenn du wirklich beratung willst dann geh mit einem erfahrenen Angler, der mit deinen "Eigenarten" vertraut ist zum Dealer und lass dich von beiden beraten.




|good:




Wizard2 schrieb:


> ich halt dich langsam eher für nen spamer/troll als für nen jungangler.




BETTER posting glaub ich auch ..


----------



## Fabi_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

@ wizard2: warum soll ich ein spamer/troll sein. mein vater ist sehr nett und gut!! bisch ja vllt neidisch, weil du kein so guten vater hast.


----------



## sc00b (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> @ wizard2: warum soll ich ein spamer/troll sein. mein vater ist sehr nett und gut!! bisch ja vllt neidisch, weil du kein so guten vater hast.




Wasn hattn Spamen mit dein Vater zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> @ wizard2: warum soll ich ein spamer/troll sein. mein vater ist sehr nett und gut!! bisch ja vllt neidisch, weil du kein so guten vater hast.


*

SPAMMER

TROLL*

wüsste nicht was dein Vater damit zu tun haben soll


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ein spamer biste defenitive, gegen vater hab ich nichts. hab auch nichts gegen ihn geschrieben. und da du meinen vater nicht kennst solltest vorsichtig mit deinen äußerungen sein. außerdem sind solche sachen hier fehl am platz.  
hat mich nur etwas aufgeregt das du hilfsbereite user für hohle nüsse suchen läßt, und die zeit und geduld dieser leute raubst.


----------



## Fabi_ (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

ES TUT MIR JA AUCH ECHT LEID, ICH FÄNDS AUCH ECHT IN ORDNUNG WENN IHR SAUER AUF MICH SEIT. ICH FÄNDS AUCH IN ORDNUNG, WENN IHR MICH IGNO -LISTE MACHT. ICH FÄNDS SOGAR IN ORDNUGN WENN ICH BOARDFERKEL ODER SO WAS ERD, WEGEN VERÄPPELUNG ODER SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ wizard2: warum hast du des mit meim vater hier in diesen thread getan. der hat doch hiermit gar nix zu tun.


----------



## weserwaller (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> @ wizard2: warum hast du des mit meim vater hier in diesen thread getan. der hat doch hiermit gar nix zu tun.



Sag mal leidest du an früh Demenz fingst nicht du damit an ?!


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

sorry für offtopic

@fabi petri zum 350 post.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche gute schwere hechtrute*

Da das Thema eh nichts mehr bringt und hier einige User 
gerade dabei sind sich vor den virtuellen Zug zu werfen 
ist hier erstmal Schluss.


----------

